# My bi-plane 3D creation with my Badog, your thoughts guys :)



## asselin22 (Jan 25, 2016)

My bi-plane 3D creation with my Badog artisan, the site where i got the file from : Wood jigsaw puzzle bi-plane 3d - Wood jigsaw puzzles and hobby cnc machines | Wood jigsaw puzzles and hobby cnc machines
what do you think?


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Your little biplane brought a smile to my face. Very cool! :smile:


----------



## aahwhatever2 (Oct 16, 2015)

Those are really neat looking! Good work....keep them coming!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

major cool...


----------



## JamesLybarger (Feb 9, 2016)

Looks awesome 
being new to this wood working may I ask what you are using for wood?
And what type of CNC machine are you using.
Thank you in Advance for putting up with my lack of knowledge and my simple questions.
James


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very cool. Wish I had a toy like that.


----------



## stifler (Feb 23, 2016)

It's great!! Love the heli so much...


----------



## asselin22 (Jan 25, 2016)

JamesLybarger said:


> Looks awesome
> being new to this wood working may I ask what you are using for wood?
> And what type of CNC machine are you using.
> Thank you in Advance for putting up with my lack of knowledge and my simple questions.
> James


Hello James, you can ask me anything you want  , and i used balsa wood,it was cut with a combination betweeen a rotary tool and a drag vibrating knife, My CNC machine is a Badog swiss Artisan 22,has the X3 table,great machine,very robust, can even cut metal plates.


----------



## asselin22 (Jan 25, 2016)

stifler said:


> It's great!! Love the heli so much...


thanks


----------



## asselin22 (Jan 25, 2016)

Shop guy said:


> Very cool. Wish I had a toy like that.


You'll have it soon if you make it , your goal for this year


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Really Nice.


----------



## asselin22 (Jan 25, 2016)

Knot working said:


> Really Nice.


thanks :grin:


----------

